# Bodybuilders: Off-Season vs On-Season



## NbleSavage (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2016)

Off season; just massive.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm an off season bodybuilder


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm an off season bodybuilder



LOL! This is spot-on. Turns out a lot of us are off-season bodybuilders


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yup yup, lol


----------



## Azog (Apr 1, 2016)

Dat anadrol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2016)

Too bad Johnnie Jackson has shitty legs cus his upper half is perfection.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 3, 2016)

I been a off season bodybuilder for over 2 years now.
I'm looking forward to the next time I step on stage.
Try to stay somewhat lean year around to make on season a little easier


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 20, 2016)

Their offseason is like mine on-season


----------



## Gregmax (Apr 24, 2016)

Dat belly though


----------

